
Testing in Puppet world - eslamelhusseiny
http://www.cakesolutions.net/teamblogs/testing-puppet
======
eslamelhusseiny
Deep dive into integration/behavior driven testing in Puppet world with the
end to end example of writing and running automating Puppet integration tests.

